# Pronto joint tape



## SES Constructio (Mar 1, 2008)

A while back there was a thread about this new joint tape called pronto and they offered 2 free rolls to anyone. Just an update for everyone. I used it on some off angles and inside corners and some butts(in my own house,good thing) and they have all cracked. The tape has a groove down the center to fold into the corners and everyone of the joints/corners i used this on it cracked down that groove. I used straight flex on some of the corners in the same room and it all held up great. As far as i'm concerned this stuff is junk. Haven't heard any more on this stuff so thought i would share my experiences. Just glad it was in my own house.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

SES Constructio said:


> A while back there was a thread about this new joint tape called pronto and they offered 2 free rolls to anyone. Just an update for everyone. I used it on some off angles and inside corners and some butts(in my own house,good thing) and they have all cracked. The tape has a groove down the center to fold into the corners and everyone of the joints/corners i used this on it cracked down that groove. I used straight flex on some of the corners in the same room and it all held up great. As far as i'm concerned this stuff is junk. Haven't heard any more on this stuff so thought i would share my experiences. Just glad it was in my own house.


I'm glad you also used the straight flex and I presume you applied the Pronto the same way? I mean you used the same mudd? Were the off angle's any worse or a reason it may have failed other than the stuff is junk?
Like you said, I'm glad it happened in your own house rather than a customers house.
I wonder how many other's around here axed for some of that and used it on a customers house and will be getting call backs soon? Will Pronto stand by their tape? Send them a bill and see what happens.:laughing:


----------



## SES Constructio (Mar 1, 2008)

Even some of the flat joints and butts cracked. When i pulled the pronto down it was like it just cracked. It's kinda looked like plastic or something that dried up and cracked. I did apply straight flex in the same way on the same angles and joints. I believe it is a flaw in the pronto tape the way it just cracked in between the holes and down the center where it is scored to fold. I thought it was niced to use when i installed it and was going to look into starting to use it but never got time. I was going to visit there website this weekend when i get time and leave a complaint. It will be interesting to hear if anyone else incountered the same problems.


----------



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

I started that thread, and found out some thing as well. It can only be used on butts and flat seams, not for corners. And I also had to run an extra amount of mud in the centers as the holes show thru, so it was like I had to coat the centers..I havent had any cracks, so maybe you didnt push it on enuf. it is only good to use on smaller rooms.


----------



## K Construct (Nov 26, 2008)

Has anyone else used Pronto lately. I have two decent size houses coming up to hang and tape and was going to try it. After reading these posts however I am reconsidering it. Any new info would be appreciated.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

I never had an opportunity to use the two full rolls I still have. But i did try the half roll I got at the pronto research lab on a bedroom ceiling i did in my own home. some of it dried up, shrunk and cracked on the roll as it was sitting on the dashboard of a truck I had parked. I peeled back to some good tape and used it only on the flats and tapers on the ceiling of the small room. so far even though some parts went bad on the roll with shrinkage and edge cracking of the tape. the 40 feet or so of tape I salvaged from the roll haven't cracked yet. But seeing as what happened to it on the roll I would not use it on a customers house yet until i see long term test results. I suspect this stuff is made of some starch derivative and is biodegradable and went off when the sun and heat hit it in the truck.

if you have questions or complaints talk to Mike, Myself i am gonna wait and see.
Michael Colucci
Marketing Manager, Innovation
908-685-5604 
[email protected]


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Al,
I am a little leary to use the tape on a real job. Mike told me you went down and invited me as well, just haven't had the time.

It's a shame the product is showing some failures. I was hoping it was going to be "the one".

I've used the grabber wet and stick a lot with good results.


----------



## Tradesman (Jun 22, 2007)

I have used the Pronto on a "real job" and was overall very pleased with it. I did find on inside 90's that using a knife to press it into the corner wasn't a good idea, or had to be done carefully, as I cut through the tape in a couple spots. That could be a reason for cracking on the angles. I found that it applied well just using my fingers and that's what I did. Once I got the tape seated into the corner I ran a knife down it once to set the edge well. I used Strait-flex or No-coat for off angles because they give a straighter corner. I did have three butt joints on which the mud cracked but not the tape itself. I am in contact with the manufacturer trying to find an answer to that mystery. All the other joints and angles done with Pronto are doing just fine, though. I did like the product and expect that I will use it in the future.


----------

